# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Radionica o dojenju u Cakovcu

## emily

U četvrtak, *15. rujna 2005.* u ulici *A. Schulteissa 19 u Čakovcu* (sjedište bivšeg GK Međimurje) održat će se Radionica o dojenju u organizaciji udruge RODA.

Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice na telefonu za dojenje, a pozvane su sve žene koje se spremaju na majčinstvo, trudnice, tate i svi koje tema zanima. 
Radionica je besplatna. 
Molimo Vas da dolazak potvrdite na telefon 098 572 253 

Početak je u 17h, a predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata. 

Veselimo se Vašem dolasku (u što većem broju)!  :Smile:

----------


## emily

:Smile:

----------


## emily

jos 2 dana do radionice  :Smile:

----------

